# GD and Pregnancy



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

Yep, found out today that I'm pregnant! I'm excited... but more scared than I've ever been. A few months ago this would have been the best news ever... but I wasn't diagnosed with graves a few months ago.

The fatigue is seriously beating me up. I sleep more than I should and while I'm at work I feel like I could faint.. I get so tired that I feel sick and dizzy, but I have to keep working. I come home and pass out till morning. Its awful. Hopefully this will pass... hrm.. but I feel this is just the beginning.

Anyone else been pregnant while already having GD?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I don't have any personal experience with pregnancy or Graves, but just wanted to congratulate you!


----------

